# How do I fit replacement Trim



## EJD (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I recently purchased some new plastic trim to replace the old worn stuff round the locker doors on our Autocruise Starblazer. Does anyone have any tips on an easy way to fit this ... there must be a knack. I think heating it up makes it more workable but even so it's a real struggle to fit it in to the narrow alluminium track.
Thanks
Erica :?


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I fitted some of this stuff last year if its the same, I used warm water and washing up liquid in the aluminium... worked a a treat, the warm/ hot water makes it pliable and the washing up liquid helps it slide into place .Wip off with a damp cloth after.
Hope that this helps. 
Clive


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh yes forgot,
Take the old trim out first, so you can gauge the lengh
Wear latex gloves it give you more traction to thread the beading.


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi ,It is really quite easy to run trim ,obviously make sure the track you intend to replace is cleaned out of the old stuff, have your new trim in a bucket of hot water and a plastic tool to guide the new trim in and away you go ,gently guiding/leading the new trim into place ,after a couple of feet you will get the knack.


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just to add, you will find as you lead the trim into the track using a piece of flat thin wood/plastic the trim will just follow in, it really is easy mate .


----------



## EJD (Aug 1, 2009)

Many thanks for tips I managed to fit it reasonably easily to the straight bits but when it came to running it round the first curve I just couldn't get it to work ... maybe it's a female thing! Gave up after two hours on one locker! Maybe I got the wrong stuff when I look at the old trim end on it has a convex curve on the out side and a concave groove in the underside, now this may be because it's been in position for several years but the new trim I bought whilst convex on the outside is completely flat on the under side. Dispirited of Basingstoke.


----------

